# input on issue



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

I went to a house today" homeowner called and said the shower is barely running on the hot side" so i got there did some checking and ended up changing the cartridge . The problem was fixed but when i pulled the cartridge it was harder then hell to pull out so i used a stem puller, he also mentioned there was no water softner in the home. After the cartridge was replaced i turned the valves back on in the home and the shower worked just fine. As i was leaving he ran out and said some faucets in the home are not working now. Immediately i thought i bet theres particles/sediment from not having a softner and from opening the valves (which werent opened in years) clogging **** up. I pulled strainers and cleaned them (they were full of ****) and they worked again. Anyways they continue to clog up whats the best method to fix this?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What is the brand of the water heater and what is the serial #?


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

I will get that info tmrw


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbbest51 said:


> I will get that info tmrw


Check it against the list on this webpage...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

How old is the water heater? What brand?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Redwood slides a couple of tall stacks of chips unto "Defective Diptube."


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Could be the dip tube broke down and is clogging everything up or galvanized pipe will rust. You may just need a new dip tube but if the old one is broken down than you will have to flush it out somehow.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Redwood if it falls into the faulty dip tube does this mean free dip tube or free water heater replacment?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbbest51 said:


> Redwood if it falls into the faulty dip tube does this mean free dip tube or free water heater replacment?


Nope that class action settlement was over a long time ago...

But any water heater involved in it would be at least 16 years old so I'd consider saying replace it as the best option...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Dip tubes from the mid 90's are the usual suspects. I still find their remains in valves and cartridges even after water heaters have been replaced.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Check it against the list on this webpage...


Linking to a home inspection site!!! Just messin with ya good info.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm betting on calcium and sediment buildup in the lines. A good cleaning of the lines and then a whole house filter like the AP904 with the ap917 hd-s cartridge will help situation.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

For those that have never cleaned lines out with calcium and sediment buildup , you use the same method that is used on tankless heaters.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> Linking to a home inspection site!!! Just messin with ya good info.


Some have a grip...
Some don't...:laughing:

This guy had the best info on which water heaters were involved in the settlement I've ever seen...


----------

